# My First Revolver!!!



## jermz (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello everyone. A few days ago I bought my second gun and first revolver. It is a Taurus M605 in 357 magnum. I didn't have allot of money to spend. I went to my local gun shop and he had quite a few revolvers, But not many in my price range.So I looked at a few revolvers made by Charter Arms and Ruger. After looking through a few brands I came across the M605 that was on sale for 289.00. I held it and checked it out and was surprised at how well built it felt. It also helped that It was on sale. So far so good. I love it. GO TAURUS!


----------



## austin88 (Aug 1, 2009)

two nice guns you got there. ive been thinking about getting a taurus revolver because if the great price and the lifetime warranty is always a plus


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

The 605 is one that I was looking at my LGS and found they a Taurus 905 that I bought instead.
Nice choice of revolver.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome from North Central Texas.

I think you'll like it here.

Nice lookin' pair of guns.

:smt1099


----------

